# Went West



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

A good friend soon to be retiring from USCG and coming home to our beloved Northern Gulf and I got a chance to fish Dauphin Island and had to work for a couple trout. The Spanish were plentiful. SF blend clousers using 7wts and intermediate sink line.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats to your USCG friend. Great chapter in his life, I'm sure. Great fishing ahead.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice! I've often wanted to hit that area looks with that water it was all blind casting that day?:thumbsup:


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful reel. 
I know the fish are supposed to be the star of the show, but man that old Penn is fine!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet! 

Looks like a good time, thats a helluva manifannypack you got there


----------

